# Old m235i owner/new m2 owner



## Earthbound (May 18, 2021)

Haven’t been here for a few years and just wanted to share my recent BMW experience with you. I had a 2015 m235i and put 50,000 miles on it. The mileage and a racing an undercover cop encounter made me decide to sell. Since, I owned a Golf r, Audi S3 and a Miata. I can already hear the laughing and I’m ready for the remarks! Truthfully, MX-5 is a go cart with a top. Was quite fun, but leaking water into the car every time it rained and defective paint that had to be repainted multiple times, made me sell it. Never thought about the m2 due to pricing but came upon a 2017 with 5,000 miles. Now it’s mine!
I had to travel to Ct, from NY, to pick it up and had some apprehension. Thought it might be too similar to the m235i, beat on, suspension too stiff, scratched more than they were leading on etc....Found out it came from an older man who keeps them until the warranty is about to expire, garages it and drives it to the golf club. Jackpot!!
Was really pleased to find that it’s quite different in many ways. Stick this time really changes the driving experience, infotainment system upgraded, seats better, plus the wheels etc.. I really found the suspension to be far more enjoyable in the m2. The rear end of the m235i used to hop a bit on rough road. The m2 just sucks it up and is far less jarring. Really pleased. I’ve read they are the same components so perhaps the difference is programming or set up. Either way, more enjoyable. Loved my m235i and am hoping my m2 experience is even better.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Earthbound (May 18, 2021)

HotGrbg said:


> Congrats!


Thank you. Really lives up to the reputation. To be fair, not a track driver so car is only pushed around local twisty roads. What are you driving?


----------

